# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 13, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=left]Hey everyone !

We want to wish a big good luck to *my () *baby Marlin, as he his getting *neutered* today! Ok, so his real slave is *Amy (undergunfire)*, but shh! So send some nice healing vibes, and im sure with a mommy like what he has, he'll be on the road to recovery soon !
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
Also, a SUPER big congrats to *Tracy (timetowaste)!* She graduates college today! 
Way to go girl!

inkbouce::hug::great::balloons:arty::bestwishes:

Also congrats to *Butterfinger*, who will possibly be picking up her Thrianta this Sunday! Good luck!
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left] Also, Have a great time at your Grandmothers *lemonaxis!  *Hope it is relaxing and safe!
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left] Alright, bye everyone!
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2007)

Marlin's sick?!?!?! *runs off to find out what's wrong!*

CONGRATS GRAD!!! How awesome! Best Wishes for your future Tracy!

lemonaxis, I'd like to go visit someone....... maybe I could relax too! Have a great time!



and finally....... 

You mean MY THRIANTA!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG! I forgot to put he's just getting neutered!

AHH! SORRY!!!

:embarrassed:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 13, 2007)

Marlin AND Brody aren't being neutered today....they are getting neutered tomorrow (Friday) .

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2007)

JUST getting neutered?!!?! 

I imagine having your nads cut out is not pleasant LOL! 

Good luck boys!


----------

